
Apple's Shortcuts app lets Siri do everything - john58
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/04/apple-siri-shortcuts/
======
crsv
I think shortcuts are great for extending the reach of the functionality for
Siri, but the main reason I avoid using Siri has nothing to do with "what"
Siri can accomplish, but rather that it's just so stinking slow and
unresponsive in comparison to Google Home. Just the delay in even prompting
Siri to consider input is significantly worse than Amazon or Google's
counterpart.

I feel like what I needed to see here from a Siri demo was increased speed and
responsiveness on all the platforms and once we're past the performance issue
then we can move on to capabilities.

